# Neuling braucht schnelle Hilfe beim Teichbau für Kois



## Schmidtskatze (14. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe neun Koi-Karpfen geerbt, welche schon bald umgesiedelt werden müssen.
Ich habe vom Teichbau und der Teichpflege wirklich keinerlei Ahnung und brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich bin handwerklich einigermaßen begabt, möchte jedoch nur eine möglichst schnelle und schlichte Lösung haben. 

Nach kurzer Recherche bin ich auf folgende zwei Videos gestoßen:










Daran könnte ich mich orientieren, jedoch sollte das Ganze auch preislich nicht gleich aus den vollen schöpfen, sondern vorerst nur das Nötigste kosten.

Die Kois sind relativ groß und derzeit noch in einem Teich der in der Mitte etwa einen Meter tief ist und ca. 2x2m groß ist.

Könnt ihr mir How-Tos / Turorials geben, die mir vielleicht helfen könnten? Ich habe wirklich absolut null Erfahrung, möchte das Erbe jedoch würdevoll empfangen und nicht riskieren, dass sie bereits nach einer Woche an der Oberfläche schwimmen...

Schmiddy


----------



## fiseloer (14. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddy,

willkommen im Forum.

Zuerst würde ich dir empfehlen, Dich hier mal ein zu lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/

Dann solltest Du uns sagen, was Du vorhast. Hast Du nur die Fische geerbt oder auch den bisherigen Teich.
Weiterhin sollten wir wissen, welches Budget in Frage kommt und wie viel Platz zur Verfügung steht.

Dein Teich ist auf jeden Fall viel zu klein für 9 Koi und wenn wir einen richtigen Winter bekommen kann das schnell ins Auge gehen.
Wie ist denn der jetzige Teich gefiltert?

Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Michael H (14. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Am besten suchst du für die Koi ein Neues zuhause . Jetzt noch einen Teich auf die Schnelle bauen klappt nicht mehr . Alleine das Wasser das du in deinen Neuen Teich füllst sollte schon 4-5 Wochen stehen ohne Fische . Dann wäre ja schon Januar . Jetzt bei den Temperaturen ist es schon Grenzwertig Koi ( Fische ) umzusetzen .


----------



## Ansaj (14. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddy,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum und schön, dass du dich um die Kois kümmern möchtest.
Die Videos finde ich als Einstieg schon ganz praktisch.
Wann genau müssen die Kois denn umziehen? Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr du dich bereits mit Teichfischen beschäftigt hast, aber der Winter die schlechteste Jahreszeit für solche Aktionen. Ich würde mit dem Umsiedeln dringend bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten.
Ich kann verstehen, dass du eine schnelle Lösung suchst, aber ich rate dazu erstmal viel über Teichbau und Koifischhaltung zu recherchieren und dann einen ordentlichen Teich zu bauen. Denn Kois brauchen viel Platz (sehr viel mehr, als deinen geerbten jetzt zur Verfügung steht) und hinterher ärgerst du dich nur, dass der Teich suboptimal geworden ist.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2015)

Wenn es wirklich dringend ist, käme vll eine Innenhälterung in Frage die man sich provisorisch in den Keller baut? Ansonsten würde ich die Fische erst mal da lassen wo sie sind. Ich gehe davon aus das sie schon länger dort leben wo sie jetzt untergebracht sind? Dann sollte dieser Winter auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen. Aber jetzt noch bauen ist nicht gut.


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Nov. 2015)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben.
Jetzt bauen und dann noch die Koi umsetzen ist purer Stress für die Koi und Rusich rolett zugleich.
Wenn die weg müssen besorg dir ein Faltbecken mit Filter und bringe die an einem Ort unter wo mit wenig Temperaturschwankung zu rechnen ist.
In solch einem Becken die Fütterung gering halten (je nach Filter)
Das beste wäre wirklich die Koi bis zum Frühjahr noch dort zu lassen aber sich jetzt *Richtig* mit dem Bau eines Koi gerechten teiches zu belesen.
Baufehler bei einem Teich in dem Koi gehalten werden sind meist nicht so leicht weg zumachen und gehen fast immer auf die Gesundheit der Fische.


----------



## Schmidtskatze (15. Nov. 2015)

Erst einmal danke für eure Hilfe!
Also, ich kann leider auf gar keinen Fall bis zum Frühjahr mit dem Umzug warten, da die Wohnung bis Februar geräumt und der alte Teich aufgeschüttet werden muss. Bis dahin wird es eher noch kälter sein, als momentan in NRW.

Das sind die Kois:






Die exakten Maße habe ich noch nicht, die sind nur geschätzt worden. Ich plane nächstes Wochenende das Loch für den neuen Teich auszuheben und die Erde dann in den alten Garten zu lagern, bis ich die Kois umgesetzt habe. Zum Transportieren würde ich große Tüten nehmen und eine große IKEA-Box. 
Die Pflanzen und den Filter aus dem Teich könnte ich mitnehmen, aber zumindest letzterer müsste erneuert werden - es ist ein ähnliches System wie im oben genanntem Video, nur deutlich kleiner. Ob man die Teichfolie wiederverwerten kann, weiß ich nicht und das mit dem Transport ist so eine Sache. Ich muss erst einmal gucken, wie ich das Wasser da raus bekomme...
In dem alten Teich haben die Kois schon einige Winter überlebt, also sooo tief muss er dann doch nicht sein, wie man häufig liest. Mein Budget liegt bei maximal (!) 500€, Platz ist ausreichend da! Ich möchte es schon ordentlich machen, aber was die Bepflanzung angeht - die hat bis nächstes Jahr Zeit. Ansonsten hat mir das Beispielvideo von Oase (jaja, klingt wie Werbung) sehr gut gefallen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ein solcher Teichbau mein Budget deutlich übersteigen würde. Sobald ich mehr Fotos und die exakten Maße habe, kann ich mich ja noch einmal melden.


----------



## Schmidtskatze (15. Nov. 2015)

Das ist der momentane Teich:


----------



## Tanny (15. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddi, 
von mir auch herzlich willkommen 

Ich habe von Koi keine Ahnung insofern kann ich Dir keinen Rat geben. 
Was mir aber beim Lesen spontan durch den Kopf ging: 
Von wo kommst Du? 
Vielleicht gibt es in Deiner Nähe irgend ein Koi haltendes Forumsmitglied, 
was Dir bei der Überwinterung mit Rat und /oder Tat zur Seite stehen kann oder 
vielleicht sogar jemanden, der noch ein freies Überwinterungsbecken hat und die Koi vorübergehend 
aufnehmen könnte?

Dann hast Du Zeit, ganz in Ruhe zu planen und zu bauen und die Koi bekommen keinen allzugroßen Stress?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2015)

Mach ne Innenhälterung mit nem Faltbecken. Zur not bei deiner Oma im Keller, sofern du die noch hast. Alles andere wird eher ein Selbstmordkommando.


----------



## Ansaj (15. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddy,

entschuldige, wenn dieser Beitrag etwas hart wirkt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass du das Ganze zu locker nimmst.
Du willst die Folie wiederverwenden? Dann wird der neue Teich ja genauso klein. Auf den Fotos sieht man Sardellen in der Dose, keine Koi. Du hast etwa 2x2x1m, also 4000 l (und das auch nur, wenn der Teich überall gleich tief ist). Häng da ne Null dran, dann reden wir von einem Koi-Teich. Auch wenn die Fische mehrere Jahre so überlebt haben und das bei der geringen Tiefe, heißt das ja nicht, dass es ihnen so gut geht, bzw., dass das tiergerecht ist.
500 € kannst du nur ausgeben? So viel hat bei mir alleine die Pumpe gekostet, die meine Filteranlage speist!!!
Hier im Forum behauptet sicherlich keiner, dass wir alles Experten im Thema Teich und Fische sind, aber wir bringen einiges an Erfahrung mit und wollen nur helfen. Wenn du dich also dafür interessierst, begründen wir gerne, warum der Teich möglichst tief und groß sein sollte und warum ein Umsetzen in dieser Jahreszeit Stress für die Kois ist. Wir haben es hier ja mit Lebewesen zu tun und nicht mit einem Schrank, den man mal eben für den Umzug abbauen kann.

Ich sehe im Moment 3 Lösungen, die so auch schon vorgeschlagen wurden.

1. Abgabe der Fische.
Ich weiß, dass das schwer fällt und auch dafür ist die Jahreszeit kritisch, aber das Wohl der Fische muss das Wichtigste sein und nicht falschverstandene Tierliebe.

2. Innenhälterung und Bau eines koigerechten Teichs im Früjahr
So hast du genug Zeit, dich mit dem Thema zu befassen. Zusätzlich zu den vorgeschlagenen Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten (Faltbecken im Keller, IH eines Forianers), könntest du auch bei Koi-Händlern anfragen - einige bieten die Überwinterung von privaten Fischen an.
Bei diesem Vorschlag bleibt das Problem des geringes Budgets, denn mit 500 € kommst du nicht weit.

3. Den Teich so wieder bei dir aufbauen.
Das ist die denkbar schlechteste Möglichkeit, zu der dir hier kaum jemand raten wird. Du musst dir dann im Klaren sein, dass die Fische den Stress eventuell nicht überstehen und dass du den Teich im Frühjahr nochmal stark verbessern musst, wenn du den Kois ein gutes Zuhause bieten möchtest.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmid
 Bitte tu es richtig 
die Tiere werden es DIR danken 
------------------------------------------------------------BITTE


----------



## lotta (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
mein Teich hat leider auch nur 1m Tiefe und ich bereue schwer, 
dass wir wegen vorhandener Baumwurzeln und zu hohem Grundwasserspiegel nicht tiefer gehen konnten(auch nachträglich niemals können werden).
Ich muss jeden Winter den Teich mit Styrodurplatten abdecken, damit es den Fischen auch sicher gut geht.
Darum kann ich Dir, da Du noch die Möglichkeit hast, nur zu mehr Tiefe raten.

Du fragtest ja nach Tipps und Erfahrungen,
nimm sie an- damit Du nicht schon diesen Winter die schönen Fische verlierst 
oder spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder umbauen musst.
Denn das kommt am Ende dann sehr viel teurer.
Viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2015)

Irgendwie kommt mir das nicht wie ein Hilfegesuch, sondern wie die Bitte nach absegnen seines Plans vor. Und gegen Stimmen werden völlig ignoriert,  weil der Plan schon steht. 
Eigentlich müsste man da über den Tierschutz nachdenken.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Nov. 2015)

nah  Rene``
wer wird denn da gleich 
hast ja recht ist schon komisch das ganze


----------



## krallowa (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmidtszkatze,
wenn ich richtig deute kommst du aus NRW.
Melde dich bitte mal, vielleicht kann man die Fische in einem anderen Teich überwintern lassen und du überdenkst deinen Plan noch einmal gründlich.
Bitte plane vorher in Ruhe und dann kann man etwas Geld ansparen um es gleich vernünftig zu machen.
Nicht irgendetwas versuchen und dann kommt der Hilferuf: "Meine Fische sind krank, verhalten sich seltsam und mein Wasser sieht komisch aus und stinkt".
Also nicht verschrecken lassen, hier meint es keiner böse nur wenn es um Fische geht da sind manche schnell auf 180.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## fiseloer (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddy,

fassen wir mal zusammen.
1. der alte Teich wird zugeschüttet und die Fische müssen bis Februar raus.
2. für einen neuen Teich hast Du ein Budget von 500,-€.

Mein Fazit hieraus ist ganz einfach.
*Wenn Du den Tieren einen Gefallen tun willst, dann gib sie ganz schnell in erfahrene Hände.*

Eine Innenhälterung wäre die einzige Möglichkeit aber die bekommst Du nicht mal eben schnell ans Laufen und Dein Budget ist damit schon angeknabbert.
Wie soll es dann im Frühjahr weitergehen?
Wenn man nach der klassischen Formel vorgeht, braucht ein Koiteich grundsätzlich 5000L + 1000L pro Fisch.
Mindestens sollten es aber 1000L pro Fisch sein. Rechnen kannst Du jetzt selber.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, Koihaltung, wenn man es einigermaßen fischgerecht machen will, ist ein nicht ganz billiges Hobby.

Tut mir leid wenn ich das so sagen muss aber es ist so. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2015)

Schmidtskatze schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für eure Hilfe!
> Also, ich kann leider auf gar keinen Fall bis zum Frühjahr mit dem Umzug warten, da die Wohnung bis Februar geräumt und der alte Teich aufgeschüttet werden muss. Bis dahin wird es eher noch kälter sein, als momentan in NRW.
> 
> Das sind die Kois:
> ...



Hi,

die letzten drei Winter sollte man aber dafür bloß net als Maß nehmen, denn das waren ja auch keine. Auf meinem Teich war in Klimazone 7b hatte ich 2012, 2013 und 2014 nur ne Handvoll Tage mal eine max. 1cm Eisdecke. Im Winter 2011 war sie immerhin 20cm dick. und 2009 war mein 60cm tiefer Amphbientümpel bis auf den Grund durchgefroren. 2003 hatte ich auch ne 60cm Eisdecke auf meinen ersten Teich (1m tief), Folge, nur die Bitterlinge die 2003 geschlüpft waren hatten wegen der Kleinheit und des daher noch geringeren Sauerstoffbedarf überlebt - die Goldfische, Orfen und adulten Bitterlinge waren alle erstickt.
Was im Winter gerne vergessen wird ist das ein Fisch je größer/schwerer er wird dann auch viel mehr Sauerstoff benötigt (der bei ner Eisbedeckung eines Teiches aber net mehr aufgefüllt wird). Die Gewichtszunahme läuft aber ganz anders ab als das Längenwachstum. Verdoppelt sich die Fischlänge verdoppelt sich aber nicht auch das Gewicht, sondern das wächst um das 4-5fache. Die Fische die in jeden Frühjahr tot in Massen in zu flachen Teichen (<1m) dümpeln und es dann heißt "die haben da doch schon Jahre drin gelebt" erfieren net wegen zu geringer Riefe, sondern ersticken weil sie in den wenigen flüssigen Restwasser dann net mehr genug Sauerstoff vorfanden (mit dem was ein !!!! 40cm Koi an einem Wintertag im eisbedeckten Teich braucht kämen z.B. auch 16-20 Exemplare von 10cm ebenfalls zurecht

mit 500€ kommste bei nem Koiteich übrigens net weit, das reicht bei nem für Koi geeigneten "normalen" Gartenteich in Minimalgröße für die 9 Exemplare (50.000-60.000l) vermutlich net mal für die Folie (für den 1. Koi alleine werden schon min. 10.000l gerechnet, für jeden weiteren 5000l - nur in nem "Hochleistungskoipool" mit allerlei Technik wie ner entsprechend dimensionierten Filteranlage, regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln, ect reichen dann auch weniger

Geht auch net so einfach da dann mal so schnell mirnixdirnix das passende Loch dafür auszuheben, vor allem wenns denn Handarbeit gedacht ist  Alleine die anfallende/zu "entsorgende" Erdmassen die da bewegt werden müssen machen bei 50-60.000l Teichinhalt schnell 90-100t aus (1qm3 Wasser = 1000kg; 1qm3 feuchte Erde = 1600-1800kg)

nächste Problem wenn das Loch im Winter gebuddelt und fertiggestellt werden sollte:  "preiswerte" PVC-Folie läßt sich bei deutlich <15 Grad nur schei... verlegen. Am besten geht das bei Temperaturen ab 20 Grad und kräftiger Sonneneinstrahlung, dann erst zieht sich die Folie schön in das Teichprofil  ein und man bekommt Falten einigermaßen raus. "Teure" EPDM-Folien kann man auch bei 0 Grad verlegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (17. Nov. 2015)

@Schmidtskatze sag doch mal was.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Nov. 2015)

Tach Schmidskatze!

Ich kann da meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen! Seit diesem Jahr bin ich selbst stolze Koibesitzerin und plane zu den jetzigen 12.000l (für 7 noch sehr junge(!) Koi und anderer __ Kleinfische) weitere *40.000l* dazu im nächsten Jahr! Die Tiere werden groß (was sie bei dir ja schon sind), fressen viel und k***** dementsprechend auch eine Menge. Die Koi die du hast sind vom Bild aus beurteilt wirklich sehr schöne Tiere, aber in einem kleinen Teich fühlen sie sich nicht wohl und da der Winter noch nicht mal angefangen hat, Januar und Februar liegen noch vor uns 
Überlege es dir, ich würde sie an einen koigerechten Teich abgeben. Wenn dir das Hobby Spaß macht, dann guck dir in der kalten Jahreszeit genug Fachbeiträge, Zeitschriften usw. an und fange klein an


----------



## Schmidtskatze (17. Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich nehme die Kritik ernst und möchte auch das beste für die Tiere, allerdings sind meine Möglichkeiten nun einmal begrenzt und eine Abgabe der Tiere ist für mich aus persönlichen Gründen keine Option, bitte habt Verständnis dafür.

Ich habe mich nun um eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit bei einem anderen Koibesitzer gekümmert, sodass ich mich auf den Teichbau konzentrieren kann.

Zum Teichbau selbst: ich versuche erst mit dem auszukommen, was da ist (Filter, Pumpe, Sauerstoff, UV-Lampe, Pflanzen, Steine, etc.) und werde die Folie im Internet kaufen, da sie im Fachhandel deutlich teurer ist. Das How-To würde ich mir durch Videos, Anleitungen und halt Foren aneignen wollen. 

Bitte habt nur Verständnis dafür, dass nicht jeder gleich einen "perfekten" Koiteich bauen kann und man Kompromisse eingehen muss. Die meisten Kois sind übrigens mindestens 10 Jahre alt!


----------



## Ansaj (17. Nov. 2015)

Hi Schmiddy,
das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
Halte uns gerne auf dem Laufenden.



Schmidtskatze schrieb:


> Bitte habt nur Verständnis dafür, dass nicht jeder gleich einen "perfekten" Koiteich bauen kann und man Kompromisse eingehen muss.


Natürlich haben wir dafür Verständnis, aber du bist ja hier, um dich zu informieren und von unseren Erfahrungen zu profitieren und so möglichst wenige Fehler zu machen. Die wenigsten hier haben einen "perfekten" Teich.
Also kann ich dir nur noch einmal ans Herz legen, den Teich nicht zu klein und flach zu bauen!

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Teich4You (18. Nov. 2015)

Schmidtskatze schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich nehme die Kritik ernst und möchte auch das beste für die Tiere, allerdings sind meine Möglichkeiten nun einmal begrenzt und eine Abgabe der Tiere ist für mich aus persönlichen Gründen keine Option, bitte habt Verständnis dafür.
> 
> Ich habe mich nun um eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit bei einem anderen Koibesitzer gekümmert, sodass ich mich auf den Teichbau konzentrieren kann.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Es ist ganz normal das die Möglichkeiten von jedem irgendwo begrenzt sind. Kompromisse sind möglich, aber immer in Abwägung wie sehr es die Lebewesen einschränken würde und ob es Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit haben kann. 

Der einfachste Koiteich ohne optische Ansprüche ist ein entsprechend auf den Fischbesatz großes *Loch*, dass mit *Vlies *und *Folie *ausgekleidert wird. Die Folienränder oben irgendwie beschweren, dass es nicht wieder rein rutscht. Einen für das Volumen ausgelegten *Filter mit UVC *oben an den Rand und die *Pumpe *reinhängen. 

Wobei ich glaube das man bei 8-10 dicken Brummern am Ende trotzdem bei 1.000,- EUR landen wird.
Mein kleiner Teich, den ich dieses Jahr gebaut habe, hat ohne viel Schnick-Schnack schon ein wenig mehr gekostet.

Du fragst dich sicher warum die Baukosten für Koiteiche oft viel höher ausfallen. Das liegt daran, dass man noch sehr viele Optimierungen vornehmen kann, die im Vorfeld mehr Geld kosten, sich später auf die laufenden Unterhaltungskosten, Gesunderhaltung der Tiere und eventuelle Teichverunreinigungen auswirken. 

Darunter fallen z.B. :
-wartungsarme Filtertechnik
-optimierte Teichformen mit Bodenabläufen
-Filter im Schwerkraftprinzip die wenig Pumpenleistung benötigen
-uvm.

Und sicherlich auch optische Ansprüche, denn fast niemand möchte am Ende einen Berg Erde und ein liebloses Loch im Garten haben.

Folienkauf im Internet ist kein Problem. Das habe ich auch gemacht.  PVC Folie wird deinem Budget entgegen kommen. Um ausreichend Volumen für die doch schon recht großen Fische zu bekommen, braucht man allerdings zusammen mit Vlies schon ein Budget, das an 500,- EUR heran reicht. Leg dir über den Winter noch ein paar EUR an die Seite, wenn das möglich ist. Die ganze Filtertechnik kannst du ruhig erst mal weiter verwenden. Wenn du genauere Infos dazu hast, kann man dir hier sicherlich auch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben. Der Eigenbau, oder die Erweiterung von Filtern ist nicht sonderlich schwer.

Das blöde daran, wenn man nicht gleich versucht perfekt zu bauen ist, dass man vorher gebaute Sachen manchmal wieder zerstören muss und dadurch Geld vernichtet. Daher sollte man immer versuchen nach dem Optimum zu streben. 

Und das musste ich auch lernen: Teichbau macht süchtig!


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Nov. 2015)

Schmidtskatze schrieb:


> Überwinterungsmöglichkeit bei einem anderen Koibesitzer gekümmert


 Das ist doch mal eine an sage 
und das mit dem Teich wird bestimmt auch noch gut werden


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

schön das du eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit gefunden hast. Ich selbst habe 2 Jahre lang einen Koi gepflegt, weil der vorhandene Teich zu klein war und sich der Bau des großen Teiches verzögert hat. Ich würde es auch jederzeit wieder machen. Klar fällt der Abschied nachher schwer, aber ich weiß das die Dicke es gut hat und ich sehe sie mindestens einmal im Jahr wieder.

Also plane und baue in Ruhe. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.

Gruß Nicole

Mein eigener Neu- und Umbau hat auch 4 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## S.Hammer (18. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmidts Katze,

belese  Dich mal über den Winter, schaue bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen o.ä.  nach Teichzubehör /Filter ect. 

Suche Bezugsquellen bspw. für einen Bodenablauf, ein paar Rohre dazu usw.  , 
arbeite Dich in die Materie Luftheber ein und realisiere den Filter als Schwerkraftfilter.

Die Stromkosten sind nicht ohne, 100 Watt rund um die Uhr aufs Jahr gerechnet ist ein Packen €€€€€.

Die Erde aus Deinem Loch muß auch noch wohin ?? So ein Container ist nicht billig, versuche es als Füllboden loszuwerden,
verschenkt und meinetwegen noch per Hänger hingefahren.... 

Mit dem Loch kannste ja schon mal anfangen, da reicht ein Spaten    und ne Karre.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## fiseloer (18. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Schmiddy,

freut mich, dass Du eine Lösung für den Winter gefunden hast.



Schmidtskatze schrieb:


> allerdings sind meine Möglichkeiten nun einmal begrenzt und eine Abgabe der Tiere ist für mich aus persönlichen Gründen keine Option, bitte habt Verständnis dafür.



Ich habe auf jeden Fall Verständnis dafür, aber haben die Koi auch Verständnis dafür?

Wenn Du jetzt neu baust, investiere Dein Budget erst mal in die Größe des Teiches und nutze die vorhandene Technik weiter.
Über andere Filtertechniken brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen, das sprengt alles den finanziellen Rahmen.

Versuche auf jeden Fall den neuen Teich* mindestens* 10.000L groß zu machen. 3m x 4m mit abgerundeten Ecken und einer Tiefe von 60cm wären nicht schlecht. Dann in der Mitte noch ein Loch von 2m x 2m auf 1,6m tief. Das ist zwar kein Koiteich aber besser als nichts.
Das Vlies (300gr.) und die Folie (1mm von Sika),  bekommst Du für etwa 320,-€. Baue für einen späteren Umbau einen Bodenablauf mit ein und verrohre den bis an den Rand des Teiches, wo später einmal ein Filterkeller gebaut werden könnte.


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mathias2508 (18. Nov. 2015)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön das du eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit gefunden hast. Ich selbst habe 2 Jahre lang einen Koi gepflegt, weil der vorhandene Teich zu klein war und sich der Bau des großen Teiches verzögert hat. Ich würde es auch jederzeit wieder machen. Klar fällt der Abschied nachher schwer, aber ich weiß das die Dicke es gut hat und ich sehe sie mindestens einmal im Jahr wieder.
> 
> ...




Watt nur noch einmal im Jahr?


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Nov. 2015)

Mathias,

Du hast das "mindestens" überlesen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Nov. 2015)




----------

